
Ask HN: What is up with he submissions on the front page today? - ScottWhigham
Today is odd for HN:<p>* How Photographers Help Parents of Stillborn Babies (newsweek)<p>* School Recess Improves Behavior (nytimes)<p>* Adult Fast-Food Diets Tied to Too Much TV as Teen (washpost)<p>* What Do Women Want? (nytimes)<p>The new media/social media PR zombies are here!
======
quoderat
They seem legitimate to me, at least reference the guidelines for the site.

It's not like you have to read them.

------
andreyf
How do you get 0 points on a submission, I wonder?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Good question. Doesn't the board mechanics prevent that?

~~~
cperciva
It has happened before, as a result of accounts being flagged as unable to
vote.

